# * My Spirit of MAC tutorial *



## Hilly (May 31, 2008)

*Hello!! As I wait for my hair to dry before my weigh-in for WW (seriously lol...every ounce counts!), I did my emo tut as requested! I hope you enjoy it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

1. Use Prep and Prime for Lips to make sure they are nice and smooth because we are going to rock some hot lips!!! Also moisturize and do your eye treatments if needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I have Oreo crumbs on my lips or bugs..not sure? 






2. Take Paint in Stillife with your finger and put it all over lids and crease.






3. Take your 239 brush and take Silver Fog piggie and dab it all over your lid.






4. Take Delft Paint pot and dab it with your 239 Brush and do it in your crease and outer 3rd of lid.






5. Take Violet pigment and blend it over the delt. And it will be an awsome color!






6. Take Meet the Fleet and use your 221windsheild wiper and bust that ish into your crease.











7. Now take some Carbon and do your outer V






8. Use your 219 and use some Meet the Fleet on your bottom eyelid about 1/2 of it.






9. Do the same with Silver fog for your inner lid.






10. Now take a highligher and blend on your brow bone and where your crease color meets the browbone.






11. Use some Blacktrack fliudline to line using an angled brush (i got this one from Sephora and it sucks...I prefer the mac 263)






12. Tighliner your inner upper lashline with Engraved






13. Wow..no more creepy eye..back to the whole face again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









14. Do your face stuff. I just used some tinted moisturizer because it's hella hot here.






15. Bust out your 187 brush and use some Shimpainge to give some color.






16. Do them lips! Russian Red all the way!






17. Now gloss em! Date Night dazzleglass!






18. Take your finger between your lips to pull out all excess lip stuff..don't want red teeth!






19. Camera Whore yourself!!


----------



## User93 (May 31, 2008)

i love the look, and you look so sweet and beautiful, Hilly! That pic with a se 187 brush is so stunning! Hot Hilly, HOT!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (May 31, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous, you look like a pin-up girl maybe you should do a pin-up photo shoot! <3


----------



## MACATTAK (May 31, 2008)

Damn Hilly you are gorgeous!  I loved the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Thank you.  Great tut.  I will need to try this.


----------



## nikki (May 31, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!  I need to try this look.  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

gorgeous!!! love the red lips


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2008)

thanks ladies! i hope it is useful even tho my pics are kinda blurry


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 31, 2008)

Very Naughty Nautical-y looking!
Great tut!


----------



## piN.up (May 31, 2008)

Woooo stunning!! Thanks for this tut!! Love the red lips, so HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the big pics are perfect, we can see very well! I have a kestion: Do you use mixing medium with pigment? Or directly on the lid?


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piN.up* 

 
_Woooo stunning!!  I have a kestion: Do you use mixing medium with pigment? Or directly on the lid?_

 
Ohh I just used the Pain in stillife as my base. I didn't use MM but i think MM would be great as well


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!!! thanks!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 31, 2008)

*Hilly, you're gorgeous! Thanks so much for the tutorial!
 I love how you did everything, & you know how to rock Russian Red! 
Your eyes are ~perfect~.*
*(I want to get *Engraved*.) *

*What I love most about looking at your work is your face, which is full of mischief and character. You have beautiful eyes, lips, cheekbones, but
 you also have a *~*twinkle,*~* which shows through all the time when you post. I can see it in your lovely smile, as well.*

*Be happy & enjoy being you
( & yes, I think the pinup challenge is a great idea*
*for you. )

**Maybe you ought to have a talk show, as well (I was hoping your tut would have your voice to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*     xxxCherylFaith*

*Ps I ~LOVE~ Violet pigment, & you used it beautifully!*​


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2008)

I love it! you are soo gorgeous!


----------



## sweet_starlets (May 31, 2008)

Definitely one of my fave looks on you. You are just simply gorgeous and you have the most perfect set of blinding white teeth!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2008)

Freakin' HOT stuff!  I hope you went out all done up like that...a gorgeous face like yours should be paintin' the town RED!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 1, 2008)

oooh so pretty! I love the hot red lips!!  oxoxo


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 1, 2008)

Very creative. I like it alot.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 1, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

Super Pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## ab5inth7 (Jan 31, 2009)

omg freeeaaking god, you are TOO gorgeous for this world !! :O
russian red looks absolutely awesome on you and your teeth are SO white !!


----------

